# Ocelus Clown Fish(ies)



## Ocarius (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I wanted to get some Ocelus Clownfish. I was hoping to go with 3 but 2 if I find out from you guys 3 is to many for a 55gallon territory. 20gallon sump. Anyways I have a few questions.

I want to get them, without a doubt I do.. but my tank will not be ready for any anemone to host them for awhile, if i was to get the clowns now.. then later add the anemone would they recognize it and do what they do with them.. or ignore it all together?

Whats the ideal number if I want more than 1, i was hoping 3.

Thats really it, im more concerned about getting them early and they not liking the anemone, which I'll have at some point this year but im taking this new saltwater side of me slow, making sure I do things right.

Any help would be great,

thanks
Chris


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Chris,
2 clowns in the tank. I recommend captive bred clowns. If you go with 3 the weaker of them will get ruled out. An anemone is NOT required for clownfish. Ive had my clowns host corals and ive heard stories of peoples clowns hosting powerheads and live rock.
When a clownfish "hosts" something it does it for the sense of protection. Clownfish are NOT immune to the anemones sting and the build up a resistance to it. Having clowns host an anemone is a hit or miss, they will and they wont. My clowns personally took 3 months. 
Anemones require the SAME conditions reef tanks do, meaning they need stable alk,calcium and magnesium levels as well as decent lighting. When introducing an anemone you also run the risk of it dying and "nuking" the tank.
Feel free to ask more questions.
-OF2F


----------



## Ocarius (Jan 6, 2009)

I know they are not required, but will they adapt to one introduced well after the fish have been in.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

its a hit or miss, meaning maybe. they may find something more securing to them to "host" which really could be just about anything.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Also, anemones are EXTREMELY difficult to maintain long term. There have been countless articles written over the last several years, from the big names in our industry, suggesting that the home hobbyists not even attempt to keep these animals.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

The problem with this is that even the symbiotic charts are accurate. You may be able to get it to host, but some nems and clowns don't mix. Also, if you put the clowns first then put the nem months down the road, it'll take the clowns 9+ mo to finally host it if ever.

The reason your want 2clowns and not 3 is because they will fight until there are 2. They want to be a mated pair of clowns and 3 will not work out. Now if you had a bigger tank it may, again i use may, work, but fish have personalities of their own and we can't predict them all.


----------



## Ocarius (Jan 6, 2009)

ok so anemone are dangerous because of thier make up and because they are vemonious. if they die.. that could be released into the tank, and kill everything else (Nuke).

To be honest guys im glad we are talking about this.. its a long way down the road for me to support any life outside of fish so this is my first step into researching it. WOW. Im guessing Coral is just as hard to keep alive, but if it dies.. it dies.. lose of money but not tank.

The only reason anemone even inticed me was simply for the clown fish to feel at home. I just like them... not sure why and want TWO  in my tank.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im glad your understanding about the anemone and again it isnt needed for the clowns to thrive.

if we are looking at the long way down the road there are some corals that are anemone like that clowns may/may not host, like for example a torch coral. 

and zooanthid sp. and palythoa sp. wont really "nuke" a tank but they will release toxins that will close up other corals and is harmful to humans.


----------

